# Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good luck folks.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Still nothing?


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

I ran the Q yesterday, had a nice run going until the water blind, apparently using 6 casts to get the dog to take a cast into the wind wont get you to the 4th LOL.
Duane
PS your dog looked nice and was one of the 8 to made it to the forth in a hard Q. I do not have the placements


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks. I got the tm this morning about her not doing it. I heard it was a really tough last series. 

All I know for The Open is the 1st was a quad. 31 to The Land blind.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

The open was a quad with 2 retired, the left hand retired was 100 yds deep and tight to the back of the flyer, the right hand birds were real tight with the closer bird retired, the 10-15 dogs i saw had problems with both. 
Duane


----------



## ricka (Oct 8, 2007)

I just heard Rick VanBergen won the Open at MFTA! Huge congratulations Rick!!!! Also congrats to Wayne Anderson on getting 3rd and another place for Steve Yozamp with Pete getting 4th.


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Am. results
Hank knobloach 1st Qualifies for the National new AFC Marley!
Charlie hays 2nd Snapper
jim Powers 3rd
Yvonne Hays 4th
Jams not sure


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

ricka said:


> I just heard Rick VanBergen won the Open at MFTA! Huge congratulations Rick!!!! Also congrats to Wayne Anderson on getting 3rd and another place for Steve Yozamp with Pete getting 4th.


CONGRATS to Rick on the Open win!! As well as a couple of my training partners Robbie Knutson, 3rd in the Q with Teka and Wayne Anderson for his 3rd. Good job to Steve Y. for another place with Pete, who is there every weekend at the end!! A very nice weekend to Charlie & Yvonne Hays with a couple young ones.

To everyone who worked the trial, now you can raise your glass or can or bottle to a job well done!!


----------



## fetchbrowndog (Aug 6, 2011)

I think I heard a rumor....can anyone confirm: Rose Meyer (Chuck Meyer's wife) STOLE his MH dog Titan AND got a RJAM?!!!! in the Am today. Is that for real!!! Oh so awesome Rose...WAY TO GO!!! Hate to ask....has Chuck and Titan ever come home with a prize in the AM. .....Wishing you many many more thrilling weekends with your NEW stolen dog! :razz:


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

I know Titan jammed not sure reserve or not.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go T T T Tia on the 2nd and Qualifying for another National.

Congrats to Mr. Hank & Marley. Also good going Snapper. 

Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Congrats to Rick with Plug and Danny with the 2nd, and the rest. Wish I could have been there at the end, but she saw a shorter way to get off the point.
Also, Allie: Last 2 weeks in Derby has 2 wins. Congrats to Bill B and handler Rick S.


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Way to go Wayne and Teka.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! I missed it. Congrats. to Wayne and Pistol for the Open 3rd. Very proud of you both.


----------

